# Bluie East Two - 2014



## DoiNomazi (Oct 19, 2013)

A warm invitation to screen a video diary filmed in a cold place... 

Bluie East Two - 2014 on Vimeo

"Bluie East Two - 2014" is a 151 minute long video diary filmed on our paddling journey on the magical east coast of Greenland.

Although you will continue to relax in the comfort of your favorite couch, this rather long video diary will bring you to each and every step of the endeavor, from the planning stage, to the post-scriptum. You'll be able to share the pain and the joy of the two nomads, their silly bad acting and the victories of solid team work.

This video diary is also a humble tribute to the Esprit de Corps, team work and, above all, to all the men and women in uniform.

Are you ready? Welcome aboard the "U-Boat", a Long Haul Mark II Commando tandem kayak!

Please, sing along, because the two nomads sure need a lot of help singing... 

(completed and published on Veterans Day 2014)


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Marvelous!
Bravo! Well done!
Of course, having a good plot, good characters, and incredible scenery makes it all easier. Oh, and it helps when the characters are so obviously in Love with each other.

May the two of you continue your adventure for many years, I can't wait for the next installment, maybe you'll get to the Caribbean?


----------



## DoiNomazi (Oct 19, 2013)

Schutzie said:


> Marvelous!
> Bravo! Well done!
> Of course, having a good plot, good characters, and incredible scenery makes it all easier. Oh, and it helps when the characters are so obviously in Love with each other.
> 
> May the two of you continue your adventure for many years, I can't wait for the next installment, maybe you'll get to the Caribbean?


Thank you very much for taking the time and thank you for the kind words!


----------

